# OpenSuSE 11.3 + SD-Card Lösch-Problem auf Sony VAIO Notebook



## gorefest (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Sony Vaio, welches ich kürzlich auf opensuse umgestellt habe.

Ich nutze häufig SD/MMC Karten (mein MP3 Player schluckt diese). Nun tritt folgendes Problem auf :

1. Wenn ich Dateien lösche - egal ob mit Nautilus oder direkt mit dem rm Befehl - sehe ich diese Dateien nicht mehr im FS, aber der Platz wird dennoch nicht freigegeben. Ein nachfolgender Kopiervorgang bricht mit einem "no space left on device" ab
2. Wenn ich die Karte formatiere (VFAT / FAT32) ist sie zwar leer, aber nicht mehr für meinen Player lesbar. Eine fabrikneue Karte hingegen funktioniert einwandfrei.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich falsch mache?

Grüße
gore


----------

